# Genuine papers



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought some folks might like to see what the genuine articles look like. These are scans of my two registered inactive neuter boy. I've blacked out the registration numbers of their parents and addresses.

The pink slip is the old stype, and is impact-printed on (I suspect) multi-part paper, and has perforations along the top and the bottom. When I rehomed Minnie I had to separate their two pink slips to send hers to the OCWT. 

The white card is on semi-glossy stiff card and makes use of various fonts and colours, and is more robust than the fragile slip.

Maybe someone would like to add scans of genuine TICA and CFA papers?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Good idea OS


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Brilliant idea to put up those examples. I think it's pertinent to also point out that registration costs are very modest. It depends on circumstances and the *most* it could cost to register a kitten is £23. Breeders claiming they want an extra £50 or £100 more if the buyer wants registration 'papers' are trying it on.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Any breeder wanting extra to register the kitten clearly doesn't normally register which I think is one sign of being a BYB.

PS anyone got UK papers from TICA or CFA they could scan and put up, obviously with sensitive information blacked out?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Any breeder wanting extra to register the kitten clearly doesn't normally register which I think is one sign of being a BYB


The usual situation is for a BYB to take that extra money and say the 'papers' take time to come through - they never do. I have however known of breeders breeding from registered cats who fall on hard times and save every penny where they can. It is usually the precursor to a downward spiral into completely unacceptable behaviour which, at worst can even include forged vaccination certificates but until they do something like that they've done nothing 'wrong'.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Surely it is rather hard to forge vaccination certificates these days, since the batch number peel-off label should be stuck on?

Can believe you that the papers never arrive though.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Surely it is rather hard to forge vaccination certificates these days, since the batch number peel-off label should be stuck on?


You'd be amazed at some of the things people do, what can be produced on computers these days and buyers don't know what they should get. The only thing that surprises me any more is that people go to all that effort to get themselves into trouble when they could just sell unregistered and unvaccinated kittens.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is a CFA blue slip issued by the breeder at the time of transfer. New owner fills in name of cat and alternate name and is issued a registration certificate after registering the cat.

A CFA yellow slip is used if the breeder pays the registration fee. $12 if mailed withing 30 days of sale, $17 if over 30 days. Pedigrees can be ordered for 4 - 8 generations.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

My post disappeared.. oh well. Here.
Not sure if this is any help to anyone, but this is what the Finnish Fifé pedigree looks like. It's actually a small "booklet", so this is just the middle page of it. (Text is in Finnish & Swedish, and some in English).

(I can scan TICA's registration slip too, don't have them on my computer atm. I think they look the same no matter where you're located? I get mine directly from US).


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Scanned Mina's TICA reg. slip. This is what they look like (when there's no breeding or showing restrictions, if there are, they would be written in the slip too).


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have electronic CFA and TICA papers if they're still needed.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

I know its good to see them, I hope that people don't copy them!


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

catlove844 said:


> I know its good to see them, I hope that people don't copy them!


Many European breeders have their pedigrees scanned and posted on their websites. The papers change every now and then and 'stealing' pedigrees has been quite small issue (at least here). For example the Fifé pedigree I posted is so old that all of the cats are either neutered/spayed or dead, except for my own cat who's reg. number is not showing. Also possible watermarks, stamps, hologram stickers and special papers are often used, and those are hard to copy.
*eta* That TICA slip is not actually that colour, I scanned it without colours.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Going through my files I found Toby's old pedigree.  One is handwritten. :001_wub: I obviously don't have a scanner.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What fabulous handwriting on Toby's pedigree! If it has one, putting the camera on the 'snow' setting will give you a brighter picture.

What is on the pedigrees that come with GCCF registered kittens that almost no-one puts on their websites is their registration numbers. I hesitated over blanking them out on the two I posted but decided that as they are registered inactive to leave them. However that's why I blanked out the numbers of the sire & dam.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

havoc said:


> You'd be amazed at some of the things people do, what can be produced on computers these days and buyers don't know what they should get. The only thing that surprises me any more is that people go to all that effort to get themselves into trouble when they could just sell unregistered and unvaccinated kittens.


That's what really angers me about BYBs aside from the lives of the cats involved. People see what a properly bred and registered Bengal (for example since this breed seems to be particularly exploited by bybs and people wanting a "bengal" until they find out usually too late what having one really entails) sells for, and they *want *one because they look pretty and wouldn't it be cool to own one.  So instead of going to a legit. breeder they think they can get the same thing for a fraction of the price by shopping around and end up buying from a BYB. :cursing: And even "breed" them - without knowing jack squat about breeding, genetics, health testing, etc. - in order to sell to other eejits who can't afford the 'real deal' and only want a status symbol. And the BYB cycle perpetuates. 

It has nothing to do with the cat or it's lineage, it's about owning a faux status symbol to have bragging rights to.: Whereas a true pedigreed cat is valued for it's authenticity and the obvious work that went into producing this one of a kind creature in addition to it being a family member. Any eejit can see this by looking at a real pedigree. What is the point in having a faux anyway?

Okay, rant over, sorry


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Bump

CFA registration certificate/ownership transfer application. Sorry no scanner so not the best quality images...

Note CFA watermark.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Our Biancas papers are the worst I have ever seen, it is hand written with loads of crossings out, it is hardly readable. By the looks of it her mum was mated to her brother too.We didn't buy Bianca as a kitten, we just gave her a home as the girl who had her needed to re home her as she was too poorly to care for her and was having chemo. So in this case the pedigree wasn't important, the main thing was giving this little lady a home. At least we have her GCCF registration certificate.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

havoc said:


> You'd be amazed at some of the things people do, *what can be produced on computers these days and buyers don't know what they should get.* The only thing that surprises me any more is that people go to all that effort to get themselves into trouble when they could just sell unregistered and unvaccinated kittens.


With all the checks an balances in the system I'm surprised they would bother. I suppose any paper can be made to look 'official' and you're right, many buyers don't have a clue. :nonod:

Edit: Should this be a sticky thread?


----------

